# anybody know how they decide how long a block should take?



## Jprime (Mar 21, 2016)

This is honestly the most frustrating part about this gig, the size of the blocks are very inconsistent for the same pay. last week I had a 3 hour block that was 45 packages with all 1 package drop-offs that took me longer than 3 hours, probably closer to 4. Then today I have a 3 hour block with 27 packages with 4 stops that have more than one package that I finished in a little over 2 hours. I wish the pay was determined a different way because I worked harder and longer on that larger block and should be compensated for that extra time.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Are you going to give back a portion of the money for the blocks that are easier and shorter as well?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It goes through their logistics center, wherever that is. 

The problem with the routes is that they use Amazons new GPS which has like 2 years of data, versus Google maps which has 20 years worth of data. Amazon won't use Google because they are a tech rival and therefore the map system is way behind.

Some 5 hour routes take 8 hours. Some 3 hour routes take 1 hour, some take 4.

It can be a scam on occasion, however for every occasion there is usually a good one that pays well.

Unless you want to start your own Amazon that's the way it is.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shit always average out in YOUR favor.


----------

